# Help Or Not??



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello again,

If some of you recall, I rescued 2 Dove/Pigeon mix a few Months ago..Rocky is doing great!! he is now homed with the rest of the flock at my building and I get to see him every day..As for Shelby, she is still with me, finally seems to have good strength in flying, but is now scared to leave..LOL..She actually will shiver when I go close to the balcony with her on my shoulder, very much attached to me as I kind of feared since it took so long for her to develop..Even when I bring her in the living room with my other birds, she looks for me to make sure I am near. If I go to the kitchen, BAM! she will fly to me like in a panic...She's a great bird, but I will be working on a soft release next week..I am pretty sure she will stay on my balcony should I place her out there and close the door which I would feel very bad about doing..

Anyways, I just gave a feeding to a few guys on the roof and spotted a very wet baby, cannot fly, just runs..And as most of you know, we are dealing with that storm Sandy..Its here in the DR (Dominican Republic) so I don't see this baby getting dry anytime soon..He looks to be about 2-3 weeks old, he did take the seed & bread I gave to them all, so at least I know he has a full tummy for now, but has no shelter at all..So, should I take him in for a while, maybe just for tonight letting him get warmed up then put him back tomorrow? I think I saw his mommy, they look the exact same, but I hope to verify that later when I check on him to see if she is with him or if he is alone..

Thoughts?

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not a soft release to just put her on the balcony. She may get scared and fly away and by herself she won't survive. She is attached to you and you may think you should keep her forever.
If you want a soft release, she has to be beside the flock in a cage for a while. If you have the time 30 min a day ( not necessary every day) andfor a few weeks, put her in the cage / carrier where the flock feeds so she can observe the birds and get interested in being part of them. Then you release her.

It seems that you have the heart of loving birds since she is considering you her mate.
Good job for rescuing all above pigeons/doves you mentioned.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Dima,

Thanks!  I don't have a cage for Shelby, but I can get most of the flock to come to my balcony when I put her out there...However, if your correct and should fly off on her own, then I would hate to risk that...MMM, maybe I will just keep her..I just feel bad that she is in her room most of the time although she can go where she wants..She loves staying on top of the door, but a bit hard for me to keep clean since I need to keep newspaper at the bottom, on the floor..Funny thing is, I don't think she cares taht she is alone most of the time besides when I play with her.

As for that baby, I'm going to check on her shortly..It has stopped raining at least , but still a bit cold

Anthony


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would bring the baby inside. I doubt the baby will survive the hurricane if you don't.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

WOW!! Soaked!!!! took me almost an hour to get her pretty dry which I will hit her again shortly..Unfortunately, I need to keep her in the same room as Shelby..So, I will be treating their water with Metronidazole/Baytril just for starters for 7 days and tomorrow I will treat her with Ivermectin..Right now her droppings look very good!! Not that wet floating odd fecal you always see from these guys, but I just want to make sure Shelby will be safe and of course, to eradicate anything the little one may have or carry..

I will post a Video tomorrow..

Thanks!!!

Anthony


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

budgie14 said:


> WOW!! Soaked!!!! took me almost an hour to get her pretty dry which I will hit her again shortly..Unfortunately, I need to keep her in the same room as Shelby..So, I will be treating their water with Metronidazole/Baytril just for starters for 7 days and tomorrow I will treat her with Ivermectin..Right now her droppings look very good!! Not that wet floating odd fecal you always see from these guys, but I just want to make sure Shelby will be safe and of course, to eradicate anything the little one may have or carry..
> 
> I will post a Video tomorrow..
> 
> ...


Cool Looking forward for your video.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That sounds good.


----------

